# Loud foghorn noise when idle



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi,

Have a 2004 Mazda MPV that has a loud foghorn noise when idle. I tried spraying the fan belts, changed the water pump, and tried a new IAC but no luck. Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

In my 10+ years in the auto industry, I've learned one (and only one) thing: Noises are impossible to diagnose unless you hear them. A mechanic, or at very least, an experienced parts-guy (not a yutz working at O'Reilly's) would be able to help you whilst standing right next to it (not over the phone). That's the best advice I can give you, kimosabe.


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks.

I took it in and they found the cause was a vacuum hose.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Sweet, glad it was something cheap.


----------

